# Yorkshire dog...



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Redkite (Dec 14, 2013)

Brilliant!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 14, 2013)

Very good !


----------



## AJLang (Dec 15, 2013)

I love it


----------



## LeeLee (Dec 15, 2013)

Should read 'When I _were_ a pup'!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Should read 'When I _were_ a pup'!



True!


----------



## Carmina (Dec 15, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Should read 'When I _were_ a pup'!



and 'it *were* a stick'. 

That dog looks just like my sadly-missed Nellie dog. He was a mixture of GSD and black labrador via his mum and his dad was suspected to be the Border Collie/Springer Spaniel who lived up the road. I usually described him as a South Bradford Tripehound.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2013)

Carmina said:


> and 'it *were* a stick'.
> 
> That dog looks just like my sadly-missed Nellie dog. He was a mixture of GSD and black labrador via his mum and his dad was suspected to be the Border Collie/Springer Spaniel who lived up the road. I usually described him as a South Bradford Tripehound.



Aw!  

To be fair, I don't think it's supposed to be a Yorkshire Dog, I just thought it was the kind of thing a Yorkshire Dog would say, plus he has a flat 'at


----------

